# Hawaiian style smoked meat



## welshrarebit (Apr 18, 2015)

A friend at work asked if I could smoke some Hawaiian style smoked meat, we just call it smoke meat here. I told him that he had to butcher and marinate it and that I would smoke it. 

This dish is basically teriyaki pork with some spice.

I decide to go with the 22.5 WSM with KBB and kiawe for the flavor wood.

Starting the chimney:








I figure since this is going to be a smoke that's only gonna go a little over three hours and I didn't want to fill up the charcoal basket and have a TON of charcoal leftover I put my mini charcoal basket inside the WSM basket and fill the two outside edges wit unlit coals and poured half a chimney into the middle.







I had to make a run downtown while this was going and returning home this guy was hanging out on my cattle gate.













So after a couple of hours I move the meat that was on the outside of the grill into the center and the stuff from the center to the outside. Note: the dude totally cut this wrong!!! (I'll edit in a pic of a previous smoke I did with it cut correctly).







After three hours of smoke it's time to Carmelize them up for the final coupe deville... Err, coup de grace. Took the middle section out and put the grill right on the charcoal basket.







The temps stayed right at 225 for the entire smoke and I still had over half the charcoal left after three hours.







Cooling and gonna get bagged. I have gave my youngest a couple of pieces for dinner and she said it was the "best ever..."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 18, 2015)

Oops, missed the last photo!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef willie (Apr 18, 2015)

nice job...lovin' the lizard......Willie


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 22, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> nice job...lovin' the lizard......Willie



Thanks chef! 

I've never seen a Jackson chameleon on my property before! They are way cool... The smoked meat was ono!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 22, 2015)

Cute chameleon. I guess his colour palette does not include metallic grey or rusty brown :-)

What cut of pork was this? Looks delicious.


----------



## seenred (Apr 22, 2015)

The pork looks great...I'll bet it was delicious!  Very nicely done!  That reptile looks like a miniature version of a monster out of an alien horror movie!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## sota d (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks great! I've seen a lot of smokes lately with kiawe wood. Not available around here. Nice pics,thanks for posting, David.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 22, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Cute chameleon. I guess his colour palette does not include metallic grey or rusty brown :-)
> 
> What cut of pork was this? Looks delicious.



This is usually made with pork butt.




SeenRed said:


> The pork looks great...I'll bet it was delicious!  Very nicely done!  That reptile looks like a miniature version of a monster out of an alien horror movie!  :biggrin:
> 
> Red



They are very unique! Thanks Red.




Sota D said:


> Looks great! I've seen a lot of smokes lately with kiawe wood. Not available around here. Nice pics,thanks for posting, David.



Thanks David! Kiawe is the primary smoke wood here. I also use guava and ohia sometimes as well.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 22, 2015)

WRB, Nice looking pork and a great post, that's a weird little reptile !


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks awesome.  Great cook.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 22, 2015)

I did this batch a while ago...













190.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 26, 2014






This is the same thing but char siu style:













192.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 24, 2014






These were done in my old weber kettle. I'm still using that same aluminum pan!

Edit: char siu! Not sui... I don't know if that's dyslexia or that I dated a Chinese girl named How Sui before!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this Woody, nice smoke man !   Thumbs Up

[emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 23, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> WRB, Nice looking pork and a great post, that's a weird little reptile !:points:



Thank you! This is something we serve here at party's and special occasions! Christmas eve dinner at work one of my coworkers brought some in for us. The batch I did previously was taken to work and shared with my coworkers for my b-day...




c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.  Great cook.



Thanks Adam!




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not sure how I missed this Woody, nice smoke man !   Thumbs Up
> 
> [emoji]127867[/emoji]



Thanks Justin!


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

Welshrarebit I am still amazed at the color that wood gives the meat. Nice job.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice smoke. How did the lizard taste?


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done!

Disco


----------

